# throttle sensor??



## clay (Dec 27, 2009)

my check engine light came on , diagnosed as bad throttle sensor, 
the sensor is not available ( atleast that i can find) and pontiac says i will need to replace entire throttle body ($600)
any thoughts or possible solutions greatly appreciated

2005 gto

clay


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it still under warranty? That's a Corvette engine. I thought parts were plentiful. Is that not the case?


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

I believe they are correct. You may want to look in the parts for sale section here, and on the "other" GTO board for someone who went with an aftermarket TB, they come up sometimes for sale.


----------



## clay (Dec 27, 2009)

out of warranty and cannot locate after market part!!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Talk to Andrew from CSP on LS1GTO.com. He offered decent prices for ported LS2 TB/intakes. Probally much cheaper then any other route.

Or you can go all out and get a FAST TB.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

The reason you can find it is because it does not exist. You have an 05, which is drive by wire. It is built into your blade controller.

Found this on ebay for 199. there are several on there.
LS2 LS3 LS7 L76 Corvette THROTTLE BODY OEM 12570790 NEW:eBay Motors (item 110474902786 end time Jan-02-10 15:10:24 PST)


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

That kind of sucks. Does this part fail a lot?


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

No, but it is an electric part. So who knows.

I checked LS1GTO and they get sucked up as soon as posted. Try there and LS1tech. Or just get the eBay one.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*Could you disassemble it? I bet it's just carbon build up?*


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

There are all kinds of after market ones out there, 85mm - 92mm...

Looks cleanable or rebuild to me.










Sensor http://www.partstrain.com/store/det...r/2004/Base/8_Cyl_5-dot-7L/W0133-1681893.html


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I've read on LS1GTO that if you take them apart, they don't always go back together right and have issues.


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

Just some options for Clay...


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Zrocket said:


> There are all kinds of after market ones out there, 85mm - 92mm...
> 
> Looks cleanable or rebuild to me.
> 
> ...


*Thats a cable one Rj NOT compatible with 05/06 GTO's*


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

MJGTOWISH said:


> *Thats a cable one Rj NOT compatible with 05/06 GTO's*



It was listed under 04-06 Gto


----------

